# Well I picked up a small job



## SkinnyVinny (Mar 23, 2010)

JumboJack said:


> Good job...
> BTW...Are the home owners named Brady by any chance?:laughing:


nice haha.. good job frank, ceiling looks really good!


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Vandy, yeah that's how I do it without the mesh, most of the time I don't use anything but 90 or 45, Durabond doesn't crack unless the house is really moving. as for cracks I will paper tape after I open the stress crack up. base coat it with 90 or 45, sometimes 20 if I want to get out early, Jack No their name isn't Brady:laughing:
well I got the bath room all sanded out and primed.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Paint on the ceiling was peeling cause the had trac lighting and the bulbs they had were putting out some heat the paint was brown, and the paint just popped off.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Awesome work!


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

So now I'll spackle the ceiling and walls then paint it out Monday, I also picked up the counter top, so I ordered my laminate it should be in Tuesday at the lastest.:thumbsup:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Well I picked up the counter top work so here's more pictures


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I had to put a third coat of paint on the Kitchen ceiling cause of the cooking grease and Nicotine stains, you see the difference between the pictures


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Well I had to install two new 4" can lights, but when I took the old light out I found the last guys was a Real Tradesmen, check out the way this light was installed


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't know who did the work the home owner says it was like this when they purchased the house.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I like the skims trying to hold the light in, there was one 3" screw holding it


----------



## Msargent (Oct 30, 2008)

Good Job Frank!!:clap:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

well here's where I'm at, Thanks Matt


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Way to go Frank! :thumbup:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Well I finished up the Kitchen and also paint the bathroom


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

here's the bathroom I have to finish the vanity and trim today.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

And after cutting the bathroom in I rolled it out.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

and here's the vanity after I primed it


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Well I wrapped up this job now I get to sit. I lost my phone for two weeks cause I couldn't pay the bill, still running electric off the generator cause I have no Power to the house:thumbup:
anyways I wont be on here that much anymore cause we have to run off the generator and it uses up the gas and we need it for the fridge. anyways here's how it came out.
It looks like I'll be moving to Texas cause Michigan has No Work.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Looks good Frank. Got it in under the RRP ruling huh. Good for you.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

JumboJack said:


> Good job...
> BTW...Are the home owners named Brady by any chance?:laughing:


 Can you give me Marsha's phone number. Hmmmmmmmm, Marsha.:sweatdrop:


----------

